# I beg you please take a look at my cat, he needs help badly



## Jensha (Sep 13, 2012)

Edited now.
Sorry for all the trouble, I'm gonna give salt and water a try. Bandages doesn't work since he just scratches them off.
Thanks guys, I need to find another way. I'm in a tight financial situation right now but I don't want to leave my cat this way that's why I'm trying some things online.
Thanks really.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Your cat needs to see a vet as a matter of the utmost urgency. There really isn't going to be anything else we can advise you to do, other than get him to a vet; that wound doesn't look like something that should be self-treated to me.

Good luck.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Seriously the only thing I can suggest is get him to a vet as soon as possible ie now.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Pet ownership comes with responibilities, you need to take him to a vet.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

The best and only advice I have is to get him to a vet ... Sounds like this is not going to go away at all .... Poor thing , a little salt water to clean the area a few times a day ... But am sorry to say you really do need a vet before it gets a lot worst


----------



## Jensha (Sep 13, 2012)

I understand. Thanks anyway.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are there any free veterinary clinics you could go to, or a rescue you could give your cat to? I don't say this lightly as its obvious just by you joining that you love your cat, but leaving him in this condition is cruel and he will eventually get so poorly that you will probably loose him anyway.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

He does need to see a vet, I understand that it might not be so easy for you but maybe you can pay the vet in instalments or something. It might be an allergy I really can´t tell and he will probably need medication of some sorts. Is he an outdoor cat? maybe something bit him and its really irritating him.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you treated him for fleas or mites.


----------



## Jensha (Sep 13, 2012)

Edited now, sorry for that. I don't think I can do that anyway and I guess I just don't want to be helpless like this and not do anything for my cat. Gonna leave you all in peace now and sorry again for the trouble.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Now am feeling sick after your comments .... Am walking away in tears


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Drown????? did I read that correctly??????


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can these help?

The Philippine Animal Welfare Society - Home

Really need to get your cat to a vet ASAP..


----------



## Jensha (Sep 13, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Are there any free veterinary clinics you could go to, or a rescue you could give your cat to? I don't say this lightly as its obvious just by you joining that you love your cat, but leaving him in this condition is cruel and he will eventually get so poorly that you will probably loose him anyway.


I've searched for free clinics but they're located at farms a lot more farther from the paid clinics I was talking about.

Anyways, I'm gonna think of something for now about it. Worth giving it a try asking here. I really appreciate all your replies.

I'm going to remove my post now and the gruesome pics.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are no words to express how I feel at that statement :cursing::cursing::cursing:ut:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wtf!!!!

No look at the website I posted and call them for advice


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

He needs a vet!!! Please take him it doesn't matter how far it is or how long it will take he needs to see a vet now. Those photos shocked me please please take him. Fingers crossed he will ok!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I know its difficult to see a vet where you live and I know you probably cant afford it. Now I had a cat with this same condition and it was due to his immune deficiency. He needed steroid injections and creams to ease the itching. Do have bicarbonate of soda? Very cheap and if you mix with a little water and bathe the area with cotton wool it might help.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you cover the wound so he doesnt get at it? If you clean it properly can you see if there are bites in the area????
Drowning a cat is never, never, never the solution to anything.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't see the photos but you are asking if you should drown him??????I hope to god you never have another pet ever again.That's sick.Do you also believe in drowning humans when they get injured??????????


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you get steroid cream where you are? If not I will send you some.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

I am glad I missed what the op originally put but I got the gist from other members comments.

You shouldn't have a pet if you can't get it some kind of treatment from a vet or charity vet practice. Seriously from what I have read what you are intending to do, drown him, is very cruel. Get him some help urgently.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can members please understand that Jensha lives in a third world country where street animals exist in their thousands and where animal cruelty is prolific. Jensha clearly cares about this cat to have asked for help on the forum, even though she cant afford treatment. Often euthanasia is unaffordable also. Can we please give the benefit of doubt?

Jensha, I have to go out shortly, but if you are online tomorrow I can organise to send you some steroid cream. Please do not consider drowning your cat - its a terrible death.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I am very upset at the thought of your cat being drowned - it is not a humane way for a cat to die.

There are online vet services that you can use if you can't physically see a vet because of the country where you live. Just do a google search for online vet.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Can members please understand that Jensha lives in a third world country where street animals exist in their thousands and where animal cruelty is prolific. Jensha clearly cares about this cat to have asked for help on the forum, even though she cant afford treatment. Often euthanasia is unaffordable also. Can we please give the benefit of doubt?
> 
> Jensha, I have to go out shortly, but if you are online tomorrow I can organise to send you some steroid cream. Please do not consider drowning your cat - its a terrible death.


I agree with you, I have lived in a 3rd world country and the first thing is survival for humans, the rich are the ones that can afford vets and some still dont go. OP, stick around and lets see if we can help in anyway. I´m not a vet but your solution of drowning does not just enter in any of the possibilities I would ever consider.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought it would have been hard to get the internet if you were in a poor country in the middle of nowhere? If you can afford the internet and pets you need to take them somewhere, I cant believe anyone would say that :cursing:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> I thought it would have been hard to get the internet if you were in a poor country in the middle of nowhere? If you can afford the internet and pets you need to take them somewhere, I cant believe anyone would say that :cursing:


I would imagine Jensha is using an internet café.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Can these help?
> 
> The Philippine Animal Welfare Society - Home..





Ang2 said:


> I would imagine Jensha is using an internet café.


if the op can afford an Internet cafe, then the op is perfectly capable of making a phone call to the link posted by Nicolaa123


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG i cant believe that i have just read that someone is going to drown a cat which is ill, 
I havent seen the pics, but sounds like a very bad skin condition from what i have read ,or worse poor cat
I hope jensha comes back for more advice,


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> if the op can afford an Internet cafe, then the op is perfectly capable of making a phone call to the link posted by Nicolaa123


I hope they are as this photos will haunt me for a long time..


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Why oh why can people not understand the poverty of third world countries where families often adopt street animals with no hope and although they are fed table scraps, veterinary care is beyond their possible finances. Internet cafes are mere pence!

The OP came here in distress for help and advice. Had this been someone from the UK, USA etc, then some of the comments would have been justified. We know so little about the OP to make any kind of judgment and I am extremely worried that he/she will not return and that poor cat will suffer god knows what!


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

vets?

people I have lived in a 3rd world country where even humans cannot access medical care - high rate of infant mortality and death in childbirth - no NHS and def no vets!!

so please get off ur high horses and be thankful and perhaps grateful for which side of the planet u live on - it makes me very very sad to see this continous people bashing here without knowing the whole picture in the name of loving pets - well it might help to think of humans in the same way too!
phew had to say that - off now to simmer down


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

ps - also wanted to say how very sad that someone has given this poor lady a red neg - do u know her situation? do u know whether she lives in a shanty town with no running water? do u know where or how she found this cat? well here are the answers - she prob found the cat on the street - no rescues I'm afraid! and chances are she lives in conditions u have never seen or imagined - makes me very very cross - off now really but fuming having worked and experienced all this first hand for years!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> ps - also wanted to say how very sad that someone has given this poor lady a red neg - do u know her situation? do u know whether she lives in a shanty town with no running water? do u know where or how she found this cat? well here are the answers - she prob found the cat on the street - no rescues I'm afraid! and chances are she lives in conditions u have never seen or imagined - makes me very very cross - off now really but fuming having worked and experienced all this first hand for years!


I'm sorry I can't read 2 of your rants and leave..

It is a shame where the op(if real) lives and her situation...but no matter where a person is from or circumstances someone's going to red blob if they say they are going to drown a cat..fact! xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> ps - also wanted to say how very sad that someone has given this poor lady a red neg - do u know her situation? do u know whether she lives in a shanty town with no running water? do u know where or how she found this cat? well here are the answers - she prob found the cat on the street - no rescues I'm afraid! and chances are she lives in conditions u have never seen or imagined - makes me very very cross - off now really but fuming having worked and experienced all this first hand for years!


And another point,you always say people are rude but I feel most of your posts often come across as rude.However I take your point and realise its different over there.

I never read the part of what they said they would do to the cat.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> And another point,you always say people are rude but I feel most of your posts often come across as rude.


Here here xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

well yes i do come across as angry as time after time on several threads - the people bashing is quite unbearable - and by this i mean 10-20 pople saying the same thing as if the first time isnt enough - u have absolutely no idea of this womans situation - neither do i but have a good picture seeing where she comes from.

well just another person driven away from here!

as for drowning let me tell u a lot better than being left on the street to die as their are no vets to perform euthinasia.

ask urselves this if u lived in a shack - no money for food water or any other basic amenities u tried helping a cat what would u do? most of our cats are better fed than people in these countries and i do know this first hand.

so yes if i am angry and come across as rude because of it so be it - just can't stand by and watch this constant superiority thing here!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> well yes i do come across as angry as time after time on several threads - the people bashing is quite unbearable - and by this i mean 10-20 pople saying the same thing as if the first time isnt enough - u have absolutely no idea of this womans situation - neither do i but have a good picture seeing where she comes from.
> 
> well just another person driven away from here!
> 
> ...


I defo don't doubt the conditions you have experienced not for one minute.

Drowning is defo not humane or better than left on the street.I could think of something more humane and quicker than that.

The cat probably has fleas or mange or something surly it will be something easily treatable with the right product and surly that's not impossible to get hold of without the talk to end the cat life..crazy.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> well yes i do come across as angry as time after time on several threads - the people bashing is quite unbearable - and by this i mean 10-20 pople saying the same thing as if the first time isnt enough - u have absolutely no idea of this womans situation - neither do i but have a good picture seeing where she comes from.
> 
> well just another person driven away from here!
> 
> ...


every thread has its own circumstances..
you call it people bashing i call it giving advice...the advice people on here give most of the time the ops dont want to here...

personally if i lived in a shack no money food or clean water i wouldnt be taken on another life draining my resources in the first place...

the op did and came on here for advice...

i asked myself(she obviously knew drowning a cat would be cruel) so why come on a PET forum show gastly pics rant about what to do talk about drowning then disappear(believe me the replies wasnt has harsh as they could be) then disappear without takiing the advice or help from ang2 xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

crispycat said:


> well *yes i do come across as angry as time after time on several threads - the people bashing is quite unbearable - and by this i mean 10-20 pople saying the same thing as if the first time isnt enough* - u have absolutely no idea of this womans situation - neither do i but have a good picture seeing where she comes from.
> 
> well just another person driven away from here!
> 
> ...


Nice to see the Forum Police are alive and well


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

thats what i dont get about people like crispycat...

i dont expect everyone to be the same....

everyone has different personallities and tempraments...

its everyones perogatives to red blob green blob reply to a post as they wish its a public forum where people are free to act how they wish...

coming from someone who nearly everytime makes a post is angry xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I defo don't doubt the conditions you have experienced not for one minute.
> 
> Drowning is defo not humane or better than left on the street.I could think of something more humane and quicker than that.
> 
> The cat probably has fleas or mange or something surly it will be something easily treatable with the right product and surly that's not impossible to get hold of without the talk to end the cat life..crazy.


this is exactly what i mean - u doubt me - well do u know where i was born? which country i lived in before here? no!

if that is not superiority what is it?

advise? ah well thats what u all call it ok well i get it now.

i still stand by what i said none of u have any idea of the womans circumstances so none have a right to say what she should or shouldnt do - do u really believe that if people come here u give them a ear bashing they are going to go away and do what u want them to do?

i am a responsible pet owner and whilst i agree with peoples opinions on what should be done i don't think its my right to persistantly bash people.

i really don't care what u think or say about me - too long in the tooth for playground tactics.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> this is exactly what i mean - *u doubt me* - well do u know where i was born? which country i lived in before here? no!
> 
> if that is not superiority what is it?
> 
> ...


 I said I don't doubt you


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> this is exactly what i mean - u doubt me - well do u know where i was born? which country i lived in before here? no!
> 
> if that is not superiority what is it?
> 
> ...


but your bashing everyone else...your doing exactly what you say you think everyone else does xx

did you really expect people to post
' oh yeh hun definitely drown him you have no money no sources youve done a wonderful job up till now yeh do it best thing for him'


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Although i dont agree with somebody posting they will drown their cat and i didnt get to see the photo but this isnt helping Jensha nor her cat.

Jensha, there are ways in your country to help your cat, can you come back online so we can try and help.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

crispycat said:


> *this is exactly what i mean - u doubt me - well do u know where i was born? which country i lived in before here? no!
> 
> if that is not superiority what is it?*
> 
> ...


i'm sorry, but thats just silly.
ok, you lived in a poorer country before, but do you not think you're coming across as a little 'I've seen it, done it, so i know better than all you spoilt brats'? because that's what it reads like. 
if people don't want opinions on what they should or shouldn't do, a public forum isn't the place to post is it?
have a wee think about that before you go on another superiority rant.

i missed the original posts, so don't know what exactly was said, but how could drowning a fully conscious cat be better than trying to treat or a more humane death. do you know how drowning feels? how terrifying it would be? or is it ok because the cat wouldn't have to remember having its head held under water while it feels its lungs fill up with water?

(sorry op- i posted at the same time as the other responses to this particular post... but if you do come back and fill in the blanks we will try our hardest to help... none of this was aimed at you btw!!!)


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

oh sorry about the doubt thing

i am just in tears reading that womans story.

i lived in india for several years and me and a friend helped several cat families - not a vet for miles! and we had more resources than the woman here - i hope she does come back - as i never saw the pic i don't know what treatment would help but like catcoon would like to help her with it rather than have a go.

again the drowning - although horrific sounding to a westerner (me included) i can see it as a last resort in her circumstances - plus she does prob not have all the resources we have.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I defo *don't* doubt the conditions you have experienced not for one minute.
> 
> Drowning is defo not humane or better than left on the street.I could think of something more humane and quicker than that.
> 
> The cat probably has fleas or mange or something surly it will be something easily treatable with the right product and surly that's not impossible to get hold of without the talk to end the cat life..crazy.





crispycat said:


> this is exactly what i mean -* u doubt me *- well do u know where i was born? which country i lived in before here? no!
> 
> if that is not superiority what is it?
> 
> ...


Perhaps if you read posts properly you would give your blood pressure a rest 

You are accusing people of 'bashing' others, and yet you are doing exactly what you profess to dislike!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> oh sorry about the doubt thing
> 
> i am just in tears reading that womans story.
> 
> ...


now if you'd posted this exact post first there would of been none of this...

we understand how hard it must be we are so lucky we are...

but like whats been said its a public forum every bodys intitled to there own opinion xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

just hope the lady returns i would happily contribute/send any meds needed along with the lovely CC


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Drowning would be horrendous no matter where you live!! 

If the cat is dying, personally, in a poor country with no possible help, it would probably be more humane to let it die a natural death. 

If the cat has a wound, then bathe it with water. If it dies anyway, at least it died whilst someone was trying to save its life, not whilst someone was trying to kill it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

All the original poster said was he/she was in a tight financial state at the moment ..... no mention of living in dire straights!

To be honest I'm not sure what these people expect us to say, of course the first reaction would be 'see the vet' other than that what can we do? Yes we might have people that are willing to send stuff abroad, though I would hate to see these people duped ....... but in reality, we are just a pet forum not miracle workers!!

As for the OP being given red rep, I've seen it given for far less than threatening to drown a cat .......


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope to god the OP comes back. As much as we now know how bad ( i'm choosing my words here)it is. Lets not forget it was not uncommon in this country to drown unwanted cats/kittens, and puppies.
Where the OP comes from perhaps it's the norm. there too.
Education is the best way forward, not judging. As much as we feel we are right in doing so.*


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> All the original poster said was he/she was in a tight financial state at the moment ..... no mention of living in dire straights!
> .


I agree, the op has access to the Internet and is clearly well educated as confirmed by the post itself. I am sure there are other people on this forum who are in a "tight financial situation" living in the UK.

I hope the op seeks assistance from the link originally posted by Nichola.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

For those who did not see the original post and pics, the cat had a nasty wound that was bleeding in the head (I didn´t open all the pics a I find it difficult to get such images out of my head). She clearly stated that she could not afford a vet, that it was not at all near her and I´m guessing that was never an option from her circumstances. I think she (assuming the OP is a she) wanted to see if looking at the pics, we could give her solutions that she could afford.

Are we vets? no
does that show she cares for her cat? to me yes. I considered it a desperate plea for help. I do get her because I have lived in such a place, in 18 years I never set my eyes on a vet clinic and really a lot of people don´t feed 3 times a day, much less have funds to take an animal to the vet. Also an internet cafe is not even remotely close to what a vet would charge.

I understand that we all answer ops from our points of views and it´s impossible for us to put ourselves in situations we have no idea about but once again this is turning into a battle field and I would really like the OP to come back so we can help the most important member of this thread, THE CAT.

OP please don´t drown the cat, come back and lets see how we can help.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> just hope the lady returns i would happily contribute/send any meds needed along with the lovely CC


Like jenny says you must be careful who you believe willy nilly as everyone has just seen here recently.

I too hope the op has seen and acted upon advise given.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is a Moderator able to send an email to Jensha to come back online? Having worked with animals in a third world country, I would like to offer help and advice and send some medication. 

We are fortunate to live in a Country with a system that protects the poorest of the poor from starvation. Unfortunately there are places on this planet where a decision has to be made between putting bread on the table and vet fees. Indeed some of these places see the suffering of people, who cant afford medical care, let alone animals. 

The title of the thread 'I beg you please...' depicted the desperate plea of someone who really cares about this cat. Can we (cat lovers) not rally together on this forum, as I have seen so many times before, and offer practical help and advice that could well make all the difference for this poor cat?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Is a Moderator able to send an email to Jensha to come back online? Having worked with animals in a third world country, I would like to offer help and advice and send some medication.
> 
> We are fortunate to live in a Country with a system that protects the poorest of the poor from starvation. Unfortunately there are places on this planet where a decision has to be made between putting bread on the table and vet fees. Indeed some of these places see the suffering of people, who cant afford medical care, let alone animals.
> 
> The title of the thread 'I beg you please...' depicted the desperate plea of someone who really cares about this cat. Can we (cat lovers) not rally together on this forum, as I have seen so many times before, and offer practical help and advice that could well make all the difference for this poor cat?


What would you send though ang we don't know whats up with the cat.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry dont know how to quote from another part of the forum :blushing:


But this person has been a member here since last year .......


'That's good for 1 capsule a day. You see, it's not just for liver protection. One of the milk thistle benefits is that it also repairs the damage that are already present in our pet. And dogs are very prone to liver damage. Good thing you can spend some for your dog, you must really love your pet very much.'


This was a post made by the OP in the dog forum, certainly doesn't sound like someone who isn't that knowledgeable in keeping a pet ...... 

I'm sure the OP loves her cat very much (though saying it would be drowned was not a good thing, no matter where you live) but surely looking on the internet for how to treat cat wounds might have been a better option for them.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Sorry dont know how to quote from another part of the forum :blushing:
> 
> But this person has been a member here since last year .......
> 
> ...


ive seen that too...its very strange xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I have heard that internet cafes are free in many Asian countries and open 24/7, so the fact they're using one doesn't mean they're not extremely poor.

My hamster has just been diagnosed with Pyometra which is often fatal, but I have opted to try everything within my power to help her (and so far it's working), whereas many people will just put them to sleep for this. I couldn't live with knowing that I had not tried everything to save her, which is why drowning should not be an option!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

crispycat said:


> i would happily contribute/send any meds needed along with the lovely CC


You ain't sending CC nowhere, she's needed here! :smilewinkgrin:

Seriously, if OP has been a member for all this time, why did they wait until now when it's this bad before seeking advice??? 

Certainly regardless of where they live, unless they are completely ignorant, which doesn't appear to be the case from my vantage point, drowning a cat would never be considered a viable option.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

To give the OP the benefit of the doubt, maybe she didnt mean actual drowning but meant PTS, sometimes I cant think of a particular word and if I'm in a hurry or in a panic about something I just use the word I can think of closest to it. 

I wish she would come back so we could try and help her though, I too would be willing to send some antibiotic cream or contribute to a vets bill to try and help her cat out.

So frustrating to be on the fringes of something and not be able to help, I feel like this when I see the cruelty to animal ads in magazines or on the tele.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> To give the OP the benefit of the doubt, maybe she didnt mean actual drowning but meant PTS, sometimes I cant think of a particular word and if I'm in a hurry or in a panic about something I just use the word I can think of closest to it.
> 
> I wish she would come back so we could try and help her though, I too would be willing to send some antibiotic cream or contribute to a vets bill to try and help her cat out.
> 
> So frustrating to be on the fringes of something and not be able to help, I feel like this when I see the cruelty to animal ads in magazines or on the tele.


..but antibiotic cream wont do a thing if its for example mange,i wouldn't want to be making the cat worse by treating it for something that its not.

Such a hard call to make.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

i do feel sorry for anyone in a situation who cant treat there pets also people living in this very country who cant feed there children...

i dont think anyone can diagnose through the net from a pic....all she would be advised to do was go to a vets...

if she was to go to vets and have him put to sleep that would cost money too itll prob cos a lot more then say flea treartment or cream xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> I defo don't doubt the conditions you have experienced not for one minute.
> 
> Drowning is defo not humane or better than left on the street.I could think of something more humane and quicker than that.
> 
> The cat probably has fleas or mange or something surly it will be something easily treatable with the right product and surly that's not impossible to get hold of without the talk to end the cat life..crazy.


it might seem crazy from our point of view, and even in the macro, Kantian view of right and wrong. And I'm not one to ever make excuses for anyone, but I can understand that in some parts of the world, it's just SOP to euthanize some way to end suffering. Even when I was a little kid, when my gerbil got cancer, my father suggested putting her in a cigar box, taping it shut and putting her out in the snow so she'd freeze to death, as the humane way to end her suffering. I was 6--I didn't know any better. And we lived in suburban Maryland, USA. But he came from rural Virginia, where animals were considered less than people and if your dog was sick, you shot it. If your cat had kittens, you drowned them (my grandfather did this to a litter when my mother was young). It was what was "fair to the animal". Do I think it's right or proper or desirable? No. But you do have to understand that different circumstances--poorer circumstances--lead to these ways of thinking. Giving someone red blobs (as if that matters) and telling them they're nuts isn't going to cure an overarching mind set of an entire culture.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think it's right for a human to end any animal's life whilst the animal is still fighting! If it's so ill and weak that death is close, and it's really suffering, than yes euthanasia is a good thing (like my cat Tabby, who was put to sleep because he was in pain from a stomach tumour which had begun bleeding, and death was inevitable). But whilst there is still some fight in the animal, it's not up to us to choose when it should give up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> it might seem crazy from our point of view, and even in the macro, Kantian view of right and wrong. And I'm not one to ever make excuses for anyone, but I can understand that in some parts of the world, it's just SOP to euthanize some way to end suffering. Even when I was a little kid, when my gerbil got cancer, my father suggested putting her in a cigar box, taping it shut and putting her out in the snow so she'd freeze to death, as the humane way to end her suffering. I was 6--I didn't know any better. And we lived in suburban Maryland, USA. But he came from rural Virginia, where animals were considered less than people and if your dog was sick, you shot it. If your cat had kittens, you drowned them (my grandfather did this to a litter when my mother was young). It was what was "fair to the animal". Do I think it's right or proper or desirable? No. But you do have to understand that different circumstances--poorer circumstances--lead to these ways of thinking. Giving someone red blobs (as if that matters) and telling them they're nuts isn't going to cure an overarching mind set of an entire culture.


Wel I didn't dish out any reds that's for sure.

If I feel its nuts that someone would end a cats life over some itching then surly im allowed my opinion.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> it might seem crazy from our point of view, and even in the macro, Kantian view of right and wrong. And I'm not one to ever make excuses for anyone, but I can understand that in some parts of the world, it's just SOP to euthanize some way to end suffering. Even when I was a little kid, when my gerbil got cancer, my father suggested putting her in a cigar box, taping it shut and putting her out in the snow so she'd freeze to death, as the humane way to end her suffering. I was 6--I didn't know any better. And we lived in suburban Maryland, USA. But he came from rural Virginia, where animals were considered less than people and if your dog was sick, you shot it. If your cat had kittens, you drowned them (my grandfather did this to a litter when my mother was young). It was what was "fair to the animal". Do I think it's right or proper or desirable? No. But you do have to understand that different circumstances--poorer circumstances--lead to these ways of thinking. Giving someone red blobs (as if that matters) and telling them they're nuts isn't going to cure an overarching mind set of an entire culture.


*I agree 100%.. and that's why i say, educate people. A lot of countries are now viewing things differently towards how they treat their animals.
It will take time and patience, but better that than people walking away.*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree 100%.. and that's why i say, educate people. A lot of countries are now viewing things differently towards how they treat their animals.
> It will take time and patience, but better that than people walking away.*


Oh I agree theres no need for the ignorance in this day and age there is the internet out there everyone can educate themselves if they wish.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And maybe this is the norm in their country,i don't know,but does this make it right or must I accept their beliefs for doing so..

No I don't accept its right to drown a cat its utterly cruel.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh I agree theres no need for the ignorance in this day and age there is the internet out there everyone can educate themselves if they wish.


*But to be fair, if they don't know right from wrong, what are they going to be looking up?*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *But to be fair, if they don't know right from wrong, what are they going to be looking up?*


Im not sure you even need that much educating to know its cruel to drown a cat.

My nan used to tell me she drowned kitten I didn't grow up feeling it was the norm I hated the fact she did it.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> And maybe this is the norm in their country,i don't know,but does this make it right or must I accept their beliefs for doing so..
> 
> No I don't accept its right to drown a cat its utterly cruel.


just goes back to public forum=different opinions...

if you post on any world wide forum you run the risk of any opinion against you and people disliking you for no reason...

far enough years ago people use to do all sorts of things to their animals but its now 2013 things have changed which the internet has had a lot to do with
...i think people are taking very good thats shes posted what shes posted and left...and also been a member since last september and only now when its probably at its worst come to ask advice xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Wel I didn't dish out any reds that's for sure.
> 
> If I feel its nuts that someone would end a cats life over some itching then surly im allowed my opinion.


Of course you are allowed your opinion, as we all are. I'm not suggesting in the slightest that you can't. I think it's nuts too, and wrong, and horrid. I'm appalled by some of the attitudes I was raised with and even growing up, I thought they were nuts and fought against them and was belittled for being such an animal lover. And this was in solid middle class suburbia, so what I'm trying to say here is that this woman lives in I think someone said the Philippines (I'm not clear if this is correct or an assumption), but at least some 3rd world country. Even the water in some of these places is dangerous to drink. People are in financial straights we could not even imagine and living in grinding poverty--perhaps when she said money was tight that means an entirely different thing than it does to you. So, for the record, our opinions are the same, you and me. But I can see from her point of view that it might be considered kindest and the right thing to do to end the animal's suffering if there is no other help to be found. Education is the only way to even begin to change this mindset--education and, well, an improvement in standard of living overall surely wouldn't hurt either. So, I guess what I'm getting at is the overall attitude from a lot of posters that the OP is "wrong" and bad might not be quite useful as it will make her not want to log back on and gain some valuable help and it certainly isn't going to educate anyone. I'm going to assume that, if she is going to an internet cafe, then she's got limited time and access to the internet.

And I haven't a clue who gave her red rep, but someone did. That's all I was pointing out--someone did it and it seems a bit silly in the grand scheme of things. If the OP was sitting in a nice flat in the midlands, talking nonsense of drowning her cat because he itches, then certainly--castigate away and drop those red blobs like they're hot. But while I do believe in immutable philosophical rights and wrongs, I also understand that there are shades of grey, if you will, dictated by circumstance.

EDIT: Also, having read what was posted while I was typing this---has anyone on here even so much as implied that drowning a cat is okay? I don't think so--none of us has. We're just saying that in other countries, yes, there are people who think that it's okay. Even in rural uneducated parts of non-3rd world countries, there are folks who do think it's just peachy to do so. They actually think it's kind. Do I think this is an outrage? Yes. Do I think they are correct? No. But they will justify themselves all sorts of ways--some even say it's in the Bible. So, I'm not condoning it. I don't think anyone on here is at all, so why all the "I think it's wrong"? It's a given. It's like a bunch of you have just focused on that point now exclusively.

So, if we have a troll posting just to get you all stirred up about cat drowning, it's worked! And if OP isn't a troll, then she's not going to get any help when she logs back on with probably limited time to read--just page after page of people saying that it's cruel to drown a cat. Yes, Captains Obvious! It is  We are all in agreement, so we all share the same opinions we are proud to display on the internet, as well we should. But we're beating a dead horse on that point. How about helping the cat in question? And I missed the original post before OP removed her pictures because of all the negative responses, so I can't offer anything useful on that front (which makes me feel just a touch hypocritical for blithering on with nothing useful to add).


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *But to be fair, if they don't know right from wrong, what are they going to be looking up?*


drown a cat=killing a living thing

i think everyone knows race colour country knows its wrong to kill something xx

i just question what kind of person would be able to physically hold down a cat until they no longer had to xx


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

... And has access to either a Phone that takes photos or a camera with a download cable.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> drown a cat=killing a living thing
> 
> i think everyone knows race colour country knows its wrong to kill something xx
> 
> i just question what kind of person would be able to physically hold down a cat until they no longer had to xx


And lets not forget this isn't a tiny newborn kitten which wouldn't take long to drown,god I know as a breeder if they get too much fluid in their lungs at birth this is enough to kill them quickly.

But this is a full grown adult who would put up a serious fight,i know for sure I wouldn't have the strength to hold down a cat going wild to escape...poor poor thing.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> And lets not forget this isn't a tiny newborn kitten which wouldn't take long to drown,god I know as a breeder if they get too much fluid in their lungs at birth this is enough to kill them quickly.
> 
> But this is a full grown adult who would put up a serious fight,i know for sure I wouldn't have the strength to hold down a cat going wild to escape...poor poor thing.


it would take some doing thats for sure xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

danniandnala said:


> drown a cat=killing a living thing
> 
> i think everyone knows race colour country knows its wrong to kill something xx
> 
> i just question what kind of person would be able to physically hold down a cat until they no longer had to xx


*Ok just to put things into perspective. How many on this forum alone would go and swim with dolphins in captivity?
Not the same you might say, but look at the internet and see just how barbaric and cruel this practice is. But we still do it.*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> it would take some doing thats for sure xxx


I had a kitten got caught up in something yesterday an 8 week old kitten it took 3 of us to free it 2 men and me,one man ended up badly scratched cause they just panic and act wild an adult could do a lot of damage.

The other day a member on her had to go hospital due to a cat attack.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I truly respect cultural differences and how upbringing affects some of the choices we make. 

But in this particular instance we are talking about an assumed adult who has been a member of this forum for several months.

So no, there is no excuse for drowning a cat. Or for bringing this problem to light at such a deplorable stage.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

havent read all of this thread, but there are animal charities all over the world even third world countries, i hope she takes some of the good advice given on here, im sure she could find at least one animal lover somewhere on the street/area prepared to help, also old traditional remedies help and alot of these are free...plants, herbs ,spices,cant recommend as i dont know what grows in that region......please do your best thats all u can do


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Op edited out the bit about drowning said cat, which appeared to be an acceptable form of euthanasia to him or her. Posts have been heavily edited keep in mind, some of us are going on much more information than is now up. OP did mention living in the Philippines I recall.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh I agree theres no need for the ignorance in this day and age there is the internet out there everyone can educate themselves if they wish.


But not 'everyone' has access to the internet nor even books, or education, in these circumstances it's hard not to be ignorant.

Though it's quite a natural thing to do I don't think we should judge another by our own standards or circumstances.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I had to walk away yesterday .... It turned my stomach to think of her drowning that poor poor baby ... I understand that she lives in a 3rd world country and vets are expensive and not available close by, and by ended his poor little live would be better for him ... But drowning .... No am sorry it not right ... My cats are my life and I would go without food to treat them. ... Maybe i am looking at this with western eyes ...


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got back to read all the various replies.

Firstly, some ask who would do such a thing (drown a cat)? - our grandfathers! Many seem to be so outraged at the prospect, though it was practised here in the UK for decades. These third world countries are so far behind the times and are slowing educating themselves to catch up with the rest of civility, but it wont happen overnight. 

Will a cat put up a fight at the prospect of being drowned? Pop in a sack, tie a knot, weight it, and in the river! Horrendous and barbaric to say the least and I have lived with these people and tried to educate them but its like banging your head against a brick wall. Its the will of god! Jeez heard that one many a time. At least the OP is desperately looking for options, so lets try and give them.

Someone asked how can we diagnose over the internet? Ive done it many a time - liaised with vets in the UK, sent photos etc, and had the correct diagnosis. I do have a few ideas about this poor cat that need to be explored. Lets try and make a difference!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I had to walk away yesterday .... It turned my stomach to think of her drowning that poor poor baby ... I understand that she lives in a 3rd world country and vets are expensive and not available close by, and by ended his poor little live would be better for him ... But drowning .... No am sorry it not right ... My cats are my life and I would go without food to treat them. ... Maybe i am looking at this with western eyes ...


she does just say moneys tight..not there are no funds....if i was her i spend less on so and so and go to a vets...

looks like this has gone on for weeks or even months in that time she may have been able to save xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> But not 'everyone' has access to the internet nor even books, or education, in these circumstances it's hard not to be ignorant.
> 
> Though it's quite a natural thing to do I don't think we should judge another by our own standards or circumstances.


I hear you,..but I didn't have internet when I was 8 and was told the story of my nan drowning kittens but I knew it wasn't right.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Can these help?
> 
> The Philippine Animal Welfare Society - Home
> 
> Really need to get your cat to a vet ASAP..


Just in case they come back..worth a phone call to see if they can help..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

There is a Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals in the Philippines....

http://aapn.org/the-philippine-animal-welfare-society-paws/

Wonder why OP wouldn't try them first? OP does have internet service one way or another FGS.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> There is a Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals in the Philippines....
> 
> http://aapn.org/the-philippine-animal-welfare-society-paws/
> 
> Wonder why OP wouldn't try them first? OP does have internet service one way or another FGS.


I gave the link for this website on the second page, just hope he/she contacts them..


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

There were animal rescue sanctuaries where I lived, but they were few and far between and often full to capacity, under staffed and overstretched. Often a drop in the ocean.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Why oh why can people not understand the poverty of third world countries where families often adopt street animals with no hope and although they are fed table scraps, veterinary care is beyond their possible finances. Internet cafes are mere pence!
> 
> The OP came here in distress for help and advice. Had this been someone from the UK, USA etc, then some of the comments would have been justified. We know so little about the OP to make any kind of judgment and I am extremely worried that he/she will not return and that poor cat will suffer god knows what!


Right, Ang2...no point at all in scaring someone off when they are asking for help. That is not going to help the cat. I have seen it happen on this forum before and worried about the outcome. It is a sad and unfortunate situation. Didn't see the pix, but I have seen cats with a flea (or other) allergy who looked like nothing on earth...a mass of sores...treated with steroid injections and prednisolone tablets; and of course a flea treatment if it's due to fleas.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> she does just say moneys tight..not there are no funds....if i was her i spend less on so and so and go to a vets...
> 
> looks like this has gone on for weeks or even months in that time she may have been able to save xx


Yes she said he had been like it for weeks ... So yes I agree it should have been dealt with back then ... Western eyes ... It's ok for us lot .. Sat on our comfy sofa with our big TV's in a warm houses and our cats get all the best things in life ... And so they should ... But I can also see the other side of the coin they don't live like we do ... It's very sad but that's the way of the world whether we like it or not


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> For those who did not see the original post and pics, the cat had a nasty wound that was bleeding in the head (I didn´t open all the pics a I find it difficult to get such images out of my head). She clearly stated that she could not afford a vet, that it was not at all near her and I´m guessing that was never an option from her circumstances. I think she (assuming the OP is a she) wanted to see if looking at the pics, we could give her solutions that she could afford.
> 
> Are we vets? no
> does that show she cares for her cat? to me yes. I considered it a desperate plea for help. I do get her because I have lived in such a place, in 18 years I never set my eyes on a vet clinic and really a lot of people don´t feed 3 times a day, much less have funds to take an animal to the vet. Also an internet cafe is not even remotely close to what a vet would charge.
> ...


Well said, agree.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> But not 'everyone' has access to the internet nor even books, or education, in these circumstances it's hard not to be ignorant.
> 
> Though it's quite a natural thing to do I don't think we should judge another by our own standards or circumstances.


But THIS person does have access to the internet ..... so no excuses can be made.

Like I said in a previous post, it would be much better to do a search on how to treat an injured cat if it's impossible to get to a vet.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> But not 'everyone' has access to the internet nor even books, or education, in these circumstances it's hard not to be ignorant.
> 
> Though it's quite a natural thing to do I don't think we should judge another by our own standards or circumstances.


The photo wasn't that clear the fur looked to be a bit finned out on the head and was bleeding quite badly from the head from scratching infact at first glance I thought it had been hit by a car.

Wouldn't they have access to some farm where sheep dips are available to kill parasites? obviously im no vet and do not know if this would be harmful to a cat I know many things are I just want to put the thought out there to see what others think.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> I gave the link for this website on the second page, just hope he/she contacts them..


Ooops, thanks. While researching also found several veterinarians listed for the Philippines.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You cant use sheep dip on a cat. They do, however use for ticks on dogs but a very very watered down version that can be fatal if overdosed. One of my cats had a similar condition which was caused from allergies due to a low immune system. It was treated with steroids, was not flea related, and he eventually grew out of it. Someone posted here recently about their own cat having something similar and they had been fighting it for 5 years and were considering pts. My own cat would scratch huge holes in his face and it really was horrendous.

Of course, it may be something different and may indeed be related to fleas. Its a question of treatment and elimination.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sorry but there appears to be no shortage of licensed Veterinarians practicing in the Philippines either....  

Here is a listing....

Membership List | Philippine Veterinary Medical Association


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ooops, thanks. While researching also found several veterinarians listed for the Philippines.


Don't forget the Philippines is a massive country ... Just hope she is near one


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ooops, thanks. While researching also found several veterinarians listed for the Philippines.


that's a start---but aren't the Philippines a long series of disconnected islands? So if there isn't one on the OP's island, she's SOL. I've seen folks on here complain that they can't take a pet to the vet because it's 15 miles away so not doable. And the UK has taxis. Are there taxis in the Philippines I wonder.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> You cant use sheep dip on a cat. They do, however use for ticks on dogs but a very very watered down version that can be fatal if overdosed. One of my cats had a similar condition which was caused from allergies due to a low immune system. It was treated with steroids, was not flea related, and he eventually grew out of it. Someone posted here recently about their own cat having something similar and they had been fighting it for 5 years and were considering pts. My own cat would scratch huge holes in his face and it really was horrendous.
> 
> Of course, it may be something different and may indeed be related to fleas. *Its a question of treatment and elimination*.


And there is the problem  We cant be expected to look at a picture and eliminate anything and we certainly can't be expected to prescribe anything without knowing what the problem is ......... catch 22 situation I'm afraid.

It must be very hard for the OP, but in reality there isn't really anything we can do.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Just got back to read all the various replies.
> 
> Firstly, some ask who would do such a thing (drown a cat)? - our grandfathers! Many seem to be so outraged at the prospect, though it was practised here in the UK for decades. These third world countries are so far behind the times and are slowing educating themselves to catch up with the rest of civility, but it wont happen overnight.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't post that kind of information on how to actually drown a cat, it could be used as a step-by-step guide by some nutter out there  

Just driving home last night, I saw a black and white cat escaping from the hard shoulder of the M4 into some bushes, and it appeared there was a small dead kitten on the hard shoulder... they were probably dumped  I did not know what to do as the mum cat had escaped and there would be no rescues open that time of night, I felt so helpless!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> You cant use sheep dip on a cat. They do, however use for ticks on dogs but a very very watered down version that can be fatal if overdosed. One of my cats had a similar condition which was caused from allergies due to a low immune system. It was treated with steroids, was not flea related, and he eventually grew out of it. Someone posted here recently about their own cat having something similar and they had been fighting it for 5 years and were considering pts. My own cat would scratch huge holes in his face and it really was horrendous.
> 
> Of course, it may be something different and may indeed be related to fleas. Its a question of treatment and elimination.


Yes I know food allergys can make them itchy too.Maybe the op could give the cat up and send the cat to a rescue in another country if they could and really cant afford its care.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes I know food allergys can make them itchy too.Maybe the op could give the cat up and send the cat to a rescue in another country if they could and really cant afford its care.


lets just agree in the weeks/months its been going on there could of been something done xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> lets just agree in the weeks/months its been going on there could of been something done xx


Oh for sure,its still not too late for the cat the op just needs to pop on and work something out.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> that's a start---but aren't the Philippines a long series of disconnected islands? So if there isn't one on the OP's island, she's SOL. I've seen folks on here complain that they can't take a pet to the vet because it's 15 miles away so not doable. And the UK has taxis. Are there taxis in the Philippines I wonder.


There's _several hundred_ if not a few thousand to choose from in the list. I don't believe the Philippines is as underdeveloped as some would believe either.

That's far more vets than I have to choose from. Again, taking a cat into one's life involves taking the cat to the vet on occasion.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> if the op can afford an Internet cafe, then the op is perfectly capable of making a phone call to the link posted by Nicolaa123


*sighs*

How can you possibly *know* this is the case? Wouldn't it be better to ask the OP instead of stating something like this and making what are effectively assumptions? The implication that if one set of criteria fits then then the rest must be true is plainly irrational. We're clearly not dealing with a set of numbers here but a person and circumstances we know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> *sighs*
> 
> How can you possibly *know* this is the case? Wouldn't it be better to ask the OP instead of stating something like this and making what are effectively assumptions? The implication that if one set of criteria fits then then the rest must be true is plainly irrational. We're clearly not dealing with a set of numbers here but a person and circumstances we know absolutely nothing about.


but the op was still around when ang2 offered to send her something and yet she still hasnt said anything...

all she did was apologise and edit her posts xx
why would she not take ang2 up on that offer xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> but the op was still around when ang2 offered to send her something and yet she still hasnt said anything...
> 
> all she did was apologise and edit her posts xx
> why would she not take ang2 up on that offer xx


If she WAS using an internet cafe, as some of you suggested, maybe she doesn't have 24 hour access to the internet? Maybe she works - or has other commitments? What about the time difference; she may be in bed.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Calvine said:


> If she WAS using an internet cafe, as some of you suggested, maybe she doesn't have 24 hour access to the internet? Maybe she works - or has other commitments? What about the time difference; she may be in bed.


no i mean op was online another 20min after ang2 offered to send some cream or whatever she needed...

just wondered what she was doing in that 20min that wasnt chewing ang2s hand off for the offer xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't see the need for any of us to argue not sure if that's the right word,but until op comes back its out of our hands to help.

So op up to you now.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm sorry but there appears to be no shortage of licensed Veterinarians practicing in the Philippines either....
> 
> Here is a listing....
> 
> Membership List | Philippine Veterinary Medical Association


She has already said that she doesn't have money for a vet.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

If OP can't afford a vet, she needs to put the cat first and contact PAWS, the link has now been posted twice. 

I do hope they are at least reading this and will get this cat the care it needs. It really is up to OP. 

It is completely unrealistic (and against forum rules) for OP to expect anyone to be making a dx over the internet. No ethical veterinarian would do such a thing either and still expect to have their license.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> If OP can't afford a vet, she needs to put the cat first and contact PAWS, the link has now been posted twice.
> 
> I do hope they are at least reading this and will get this cat the care it needs. It really is up to OP.
> 
> It is completely unrealistic (and against forum rules) for OP to expect anyone to be making a dx over the internet. No ethical veterinarian would do such a thing either and still expect to have their license.


Im off this thread! I totally give up!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> But THIS person does have access to the internet ..... so no excuses can be made.
> 
> Like I said in a previous post, it would be much better to do a search on how to treat an injured cat if it's impossible to get to a vet.


I was replying to the post by bsh regarding folks access to the internet in general - not whether the OP had access or not.

Quote:
Originally Posted by we love bsh's View Post
Oh I agree theres no need for the ignorance in this day and age there is the internet out there everyone can educate themselves if they wish. [Unquote]

But not 'everyone' has access to the internet nor even books, or education, in these circumstances it's hard not to be ignorant.

Though it's quite a natural thing to do I don't think we should judge another by our own standards or circumstances.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill save my breath it goes round in circles.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> *sighs*
> 
> How can you possibly *know* this is the case? Wouldn't it be better to ask the OP instead of stating something like this and making what are effectively assumptions? .


I have no idea what you need to sigh for 

I was responding to Ang2's suggestion about an Internet cafe. Fact is the OP has Internet access and is well educated so would have been far better to seek the advise of PAWS of something more local.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

With all due respect to those who are/were trying to help the original poster, even a licensed veterinarian would not make a diagnosis over the internet or telephone. 

Also, excuse me if I'm wrong, if these medications that were offered to be shipped to OP are only prescribed by a DMV, you are dispensing medicine and giving medical advice without a license.

There are valid reasons people posting on a forum should not be charged with replacing the services of a licensed professional.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> With all due respect to those who are/were trying to help the original poster, even a licensed veterinarian would not make a diagnosis over the internet or telephone.
> 
> Also, excuse me if I'm wrong, if these medications that were offered to be shipped to OP are only prescribed by a DMV, you are dispensing medicine and giving medical advice without a license.
> 
> There are valid reasons people posting on a forum should not be charged with replacing the services of a licensed professional.


How do you know that some people on this forum are not qualified vets? I thnk Ang2 might be one, or so I have previously heard


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> How do you know that some people on this forum are not qualified vets? I thnk Ang2 might be one, or so I have previously heard


Sorry I haven't had chance to read all of this yet but it is against forum rules to offer specific veterinary advice or to sell or offer for free any prescribed medicines.
Even if any members are qualified vets it is still against the rules.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> How do you know that some people on this forum are not qualified vets? I thnk Ang2 might be one, or so I have previously heard


I never said Ang2 was or wasn't a vet. I did state and stand by my statement 100% that no vet would make a dx over the internet based on looking at a few pictures.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The in-fighting over this weekend has been awful - I get that there are those who automatically think the worst and those who think the best of every situation. But, please, this forum is such a sad read at the moment. Move on guys. (and any jokes about forum police will be taken very much to heart and I will cry)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> How do you know that some people on this forum are not qualified vets? I thnk Ang2 might be one, or so I have previously heard


TM, no Ang2 is not a qualified vet. (nor does she claim to be).


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

An excellent link written by a vet that talks about why even vets won't diagnose over the internet. Here in the US there are some laws against it. Again this is not directed at anyone as I have nothing but respect for those trying to help.

Veterinary Q & A: Help - I need a diagnosis


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

My offer of antibiotic cream was an impulse, I was in no way making a diagnosis of the OP's cats injuries. I was one of those that missed the pictures as the OP edited them out by the time I started to read the thread. The antibiotic cream is a cream I obtained from the chemist without prescription, I'm not a vet or trying to pose as one nor am I a quack, who goes dishing out antibiotics willy-nilly to all and sundry. 

Reading the OP's post I sensed she was in pain and very worried about her cat, being human and an animal lover myself, I responded with the only help I could give. If the OP hadn't any money I would have cheerfully sent her enough for her to take her cat to the vet. To me this is the christian thing to do, whether you think I am right or not is immaterial to me.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spid said:


> The in-fighting over this weekend has been awful - I get that there are those who automatically think the worst and those who think the best of every situation. But, please, this forum is such a sad read at the moment. Move on guys. (and any jokes about forum police will be taken very much to heart and I will cry)


I do hope that wasn't directed at me as it followed my post. I am not personally aware of being involved in any in-fighting on this thread other than posting some factual information, hopefully for the benefit of both the OP and other readers.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> My offer of antibiotic cream was an impulse, I was in no way making a diagnosis of the OP's cats injuries. I was one of those that missed the pictures as the OP edited them out by the time I started to read the thread. The antibiotic cream is a cream I obtained from the chemist without prescription, I'm not a vet or trying to pose as one nor am I a quack, who goes dishing out antibiotics willy-nilly to all and sundry.
> 
> Reading the OP's post I sensed she was in pain and very worried about her cat, being human and an animal lover myself, I responded with the only help I could give. If the OP hadn't any money I would have cheerfully sent her enough for her to take her cat to the vet. To me this is the christian thing to do, whether you think I am right or not is immaterial to me.


I think you are right. You aren´t just judging, you are offering a solution.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

spid said:


> The in-fighting over this weekend has been awful - I get that there are those who automatically think the worst and those who think the best of every situation. But, please, this forum is such a sad read at the moment. Move on guys. (and any jokes about *forum police *will be taken very much to heart and I will cry)


Evening all


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I do hope that wasn't directed at me as it followed my post. I am not personally aware of being involved in any in-fighting on this thread other than posting some factual information, hopefully for the benefit of both the OP and other readers.


If I'd directed it AT you I would have quoted you - it was aimed at the forum as a whole. Threads are turning into battle grounds with lots of people trying to state their points again and again and again. It's just very disheartening to read. I notice Carly's plea went unheard and she hasn't been on and posted since. I'm saddened by what I read, and am probably going to follow her example. It's a real pity - as if everyone stopped pushing individual agendas this place can be really thriving. By all means say what you want and believe but you won't change people's minds over the internet by rehashing it out again and again (and that's an EVERYONE you, not a you you).

And now I slide back into obscurity.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Evening all


Now I have to cry - thanks!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> I think you are right. You aren´t just judging, you are offering a solution.


Just to put this in perspective. Suppose the cat has a fungal or viral infection and you send some antibiotic cream. You are not helping the cat, you are in fact making the condition worse.

Again this is not directed at the people trying to help. It's intended for anyone reading that diagnoses can not be made over the internet. Even by licensed veterinarians.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

spid said:


> Now I have to cry - thanks!


Couldn't resist :001_tt2:

If the tears won't flow, onions usually help


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Folks shouldn't we just wait until the OP gets back to us? All this arguing over whether she knows what's right or wrong, her living conditions etc is surely a waste of time as they haven't came back to this thread to reply.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ljs85 said:


> Folks shouldn't we just wait until the OP gets back to us? All this arguing over whether she knows what's right or wrong, her living conditions etc is surely a waste of time as they haven't came back to this thread to reply.


Actually she posted on the very first page, before that many comments were even posted that she wasn't returning. I do hope she is at least reading and heeding some wise advice posted.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Just to put this in perspective. Suppose the cat has a fungal or viral infection and you send some antibiotic cream. You are not helping the cat, you are in fact making the condition worse.
> 
> Again this is not directed at the people trying to help. It's intended for anyone reading that diagnoses can not be made over the internet. Even by licensed veterinarians.


True, only vets should diagnose after seeing the animal. Everyone agrees with that but seeing that it isn´t an option in this case, why keep repeating the same things over and over again? The option of drowning was brought up and we were all horrified, so if someone wishes to help out in an active way, that person has my complete respect. It´s just way better than judging peoples acts constantly. With this I´m not saying that cream was the right one to offer or not but it in my opinion it was action wanting to be taken.
Maybe if the OP had stayed on, she might have gotten a vet visit paid, we will never know. I just feel that the situation is already bad on it´s own, all the recriminations are not necessary, again my humble opinion.

If it´s against the rules Lynn, then I´m sure we can help in other ways


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Just to put this in perspective. Suppose the cat has a fungal or viral infection and you send some antibiotic cream. You are not helping the cat, you are in fact making the condition worse.
> 
> Again this is not directed at the people trying to help. It's intended for anyone reading that diagnoses can not be made over the internet. Even by licensed veterinarians.


Now I think you are just belabouring a point - I think most folks get what you are saying as most folks on these forums are not stupid - you have said the same thing in four or five replies.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> True, only vets should diagnose after seeing the animal. Everyone agrees with that but seeing that it *isn´t an option in this case,*


???

There is a Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals in the OP's country. It has been suggested she contact them as they are really the only ones who can help. They are an internet link away.


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

With all this you lot are posting i doubt Op is going to read it all, therefore may be missing vital things to read

Just saying that the cat is the priority here


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> ???
> 
> There is a Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals in the OP's country. It has been suggested she contact them as they are really the only ones who can help. They are an internet link away.


She said vets were not an option as she coudn´t travel as it was too expensive. If the society was near her and she could take the cat and they really helped, then it would be perfect. As we don´t know if this is the case, for me it´s just arguing for arguing sake. I base my statements on the OP´s original thread and I might be wrong of course but I´m really tired of all the going around in circles, at the end this has become another OPless thread and the worst thing is that I don´t know what has happened to the cat.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Think it's all getting much now ... I just hope OP has found a solution for this little man ... Lets just see if she comes back ...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Think it's all getting much now ... I just hope OP has found a solution for this little man ... Lets just see if she comes back ...


Your cats are just lovely


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Your cats are just lovely


Awwwwww thanks .... X Very spoilt


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Someone asked how can we diagnose over the internet? Ive done it many a time - liaised with vets in the UK, sent photos etc, and had the correct diagnosis. I do have a few ideas about this poor cat that need to be explored. Lets try and make a difference!


It is done over here, too, occasionally.

In this area, we have some ferals that are very hard to catch, and virtually impossible to handle if you do, so if they are wounded or diseased, a volunteer will try and get a good picture (often working like a true wildlife photographer) and mail it to the vet. If they can assess the condition, they will try to feed this particular cat medication mixed with food, which means the volunteer is once again hiding out and putting out the food around the time the cat in question is usually seen around there. He will keep watch, making enough of a racket to chase other animals off till this particular cat will come and eat it.

It is not standard procedure, far from it, they will always try to catch the cat. But in some cases, ferals have been treated in this manner.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Toby Tyler it is NOT illegal to give veterinary advice over the telephone/internet for gods sake! In fact, I have personally liaised with vets in the UK when struggling with diagnosis. Furthermore, all medications I would have recommended are readily available on the internet and not prescription only. 

I owned two vet clinics in a third world country and did lots of work with the street animals, and struggled with limited resources and inexperienced vets, hence, often requested second opinions from UK vets via photos and x-rays.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ang2 helped my kitten with his poorly eye using just a photo on here, my vet said he would need to remove the eye but after a week using the manuka honey which to be honest i didnt think would work, my vet praised Ang for helping me. She did save my cats eye and for this i will always be very greatful for.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It was here I learned of the manuka honey great stuff.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Toby Tyler it is NOT illegal to give veterinary advice over the telephone/internet for gods sake! In fact, I have personally liaised with vets in the UK when struggling with diagnosis. Furthermore, all medications I would have recommended are readily available on the internet and not prescription only.
> 
> I owned two vet clinics in a third world country and did lots of work with the street animals, and struggled with limited resources and inexperienced vets, hence, often requested second opinions from UK vets via photos and x-rays.


Please read my post. I said it is illegal _to diagnose over the internet_ in many parts of the US. And for very good reason I might add.

And as Lynn pointed out, it is against forum rules.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Manuka honey works wonders, angel had many sores and i used it on her, abit of a mess but in a week her sores had cleared up.
Had another cat with a very sore throat, entire male so probably calling too many females, the honey worked again and his throat cleared up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Manuka honey works wonders, angel had many sores and i used it on her, abit of a mess but in a week her sores had cleared up.
> Had another cat with a very sore throat, entire male so probably calling too many females, the honey worked again and his throat cleared up.


We use it for coughs too,cough medicine is rubbish and doesn't work but the manuka honey does I don't like the taste mind.


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

Hi, sorry for butting in but I wanted to give my thoughts after reading this thread.

I have been to the Philippines and, while in some parts it's very modern and high-tech and you can tell the economy is growing, over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.

When the currency is converted, one can sit in an internet cafe all day for less than £1, which is considerably cheaper than a vet. Furthermore, if the OP lives in a rural area, access to vets will be extremely limited. The area I went to was a farming area, there was one vet for two towns and he refused to treat pets because he simply did not have the time!

As regards money being tight and still being able to afford the cat, a lot of pets in the Philippines are fed scraps from the family dinner. There are no pet foods like Whiskas or Felix unless you're incredibly rich and live in a big city! The attitude to animals is very different from here too, although pets are loved, people come first. Understandable when 70% of the country is starving.

As regards to the SPCA, that's all very well and good if you live close to a branch, but if the OP lives on one of the smaller islands, or out in a rural farming town? The SPCA is of no help to them. Like charities here, it will be stretched thin and due to the poor nature of the country will have very few resources.

As said previously, it's all well and good judging from our comfortable homes, but it's important to remember that so very many in this world do not have it as good as us. We have become complacent and judge the world from our own lifestyles, which gives us a very skewed view of how the world works.

This thread has upset me very much, I had hoped to find an understanding and friendly community of pet lovers. Regardless of previous new members being trolls (I haven't seen any of this, so can't comment), I think in situations like this it's important to give the benefit of the doubt. It's not just the job of the internet to educate, it's also our job to educate our fellow humans and show compassion and understanding where we can.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

missmaisie said:


> Hi, sorry for butting in but I wanted to give my thoughts after reading this thread.
> 
> I have been to the Philippines and, while in some parts it's very modern and high-tech and you can tell the economy is growing, over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.
> 
> ...


well said! you have put so eloquently what I feel (and am sure a few others on this thread would agree) had to stay away from it as I found the views of western armchair philosphers like you deeply upsetting. I hope we can all learn from this experience.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

missmaisie said:


> Hi, sorry for butting in but I wanted to give my thoughts after reading this thread.
> 
> I have been to the Philippines and, while in some parts it's very modern and high-tech and you can tell the economy is growing, over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

missmaisie said:


> Hi, sorry for butting in but I wanted to give my thoughts after reading this thread.
> 
> I have been to the Philippines and, while in some parts it's very modern and high-tech and you can tell the economy is growing, over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

missmaisie said:


> Hi, sorry for butting in but I wanted to give my thoughts after reading this thread.
> 
> I have been to the Philippines and, while in some parts it's very modern and high-tech and you can tell the economy is growing, over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting things in the right perspective.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

At the end of the day, we are trying to give help and advice to someone who - for whatever reason - cannot get her very sick cat to a vet. What's the alternative? Ridicule and ignore?

If the forum rules dictate that we cant give help and advice, then what is the point of being here? I have a wealth of knowledge and experience to share in the hope it will make even a little difference to animal suffering. I am interested in animal care and rescue and didn't join this forum to look at cute cat photos (nice as they are ). There are some real desperate situations that pop up on this forum from time to time, and "you need to see a vet" is not helping the animal when the poster has clearly said its is an impossibility.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Where did anyone say anyone couldn't offer help and advice?  There is a distinct line between offering help and advice and practicing veterinary medicine without a license. When people are offering to send creams without even knowing what is causing the cat's lesions is when it crosses the line. 

This is a forum. You can't control peoples thoughts or what they post. And it's a bit of a fantasy to believe this forum can somehow be a virtual vet clinic.

The original poster has been a member of this forum since 2012. It's not like they just stumbled upon this site in a dire emergency. I saw the pictures and the heavily edited posts which talked about drowning the cat. This is not something that popped up overnight either. 

We will perhaps never know if OP lives in the capital or other area that has good access to veterinary care. They came on here seeking advice only a qualified veterinarian could offer. They left after being told to seek the advice of a vet. That's their choice. If they were that interested in the offer of private help, don't you think you would have been contacted by now? 

I also have spent time in a third world country, in fact I met my ex-husband in his native country. I get cultural differences and attitudes about pets. But you aren't going to save the world by practicing veterinary medicine without a license on a forum.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, you are not going to save the world, or even this one cat, by insisting they take it to a vet that simply is not within reach, for whatever reason.

And if one has a choice between unlicensed veterinary help over the internet and no help at all, I know what I would choose, and sod the law.
That law doesn't even apply in the Philippenes, most likely.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

There are indeed laws in the Philippines regarding the practice of veterinary medicine.

OP never stated a vet was completely out of reach It was stated that there were very few vets and her funds were somewhat limited. I posted a link with over a thousand licensed vets in her country as well as a link to her SPCA.

Chances are there is a vet that can help them unless they are very remote.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> There are indeed laws in the Philippines regarding the practice of veterinary medicine.
> 
> OP never stated a vet was completely out of reach It was stated that there were very few vets and her funds were somewhat limited. I posted a link with over a thousand licensed vets in her country as well as a link to her SPCA.
> 
> Chances are there is a vet that can help them unless they are very remote.


You are still looking through American rosy glasses......
Life simply isn't like that on *most* of the islands



> over 70% of the population is living well below the international poverty line, and struggle to feed themselves even once a day.
> 
> When the currency is converted, one can sit in an internet cafe all day for less than £1, which is considerably cheaper than a vet. Furthermore, if the OP lives in a rural area, access to vets will be extremely limited. The area I went to was a farming area, there was one vet for two towns and he refused to treat pets because he simply did not have the time!
> 
> As regards money being tight and still being able to afford the cat, a lot of pets in the Philippines are fed scraps from the family dinner. There are no pet foods like Whiskas or Felix unless you're incredibly rich and live in a big city! The attitude to animals is very different from here too, although pets are loved, people come first. Understandable when 70% of the country is starving.


It is so easy for US to say: here is a list of vets, go to one. But when vets are few and far between, and expensive to boost, you need a month's wages just to travel there and consult one.

Over a thousand vets, you say....
Do you realize the Philippines consist of more than *seven thousand* islands, covering over *115 thousand square miles*.....

So that is one single vet per 115 square miles travel distance, most of which across water..
It must be soooooo easy to go and see a vet over there.....

NOT


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> There are indeed laws in the Philippines regarding the practice of veterinary medicine.
> 
> OP never stated a vet was completely out of reach It was stated that there were very few vets and her funds were somewhat limited. I posted a link with over a thousand licensed vets in her country as well as a link to her SPCA.
> 
> Chances are there is a vet that can help them unless they are very remote.


You're not quite understanding. There may over a thousand licensed vets, but they are very likely in the cities. There is every chance that this lady lives in a remote farming community with no access to a vet!! The number of vets in the country doesn't matter, what matters is if there is one close to her and if she has the money for the fee!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

missmaisie said:


> You're not quite understanding. There may over a thousand licensed vets, but they are very likely in the cities. There is every chance that this lady lives in a remote farming community with no access to a vet!! The number of vets in the country doesn't matter, what matters is if there is one close to her and if she has the money for the fee!!


Surly there is an option where she could take the cat to be surrendered in her country or help the cat out the country.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> You are still looking through American rosy glasses......


Thank you for your insight into what I am or am not seeing through rosy American glasses JT.  Did you even read the original post since you are obviously just joining in for the sake of arguing? I didn't see you offering up any advice.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

missmaisie said:


> You're not quite understanding. There may over a thousand licensed vets, but they are very likely in the cities. There is every chance that this lady lives in a remote farming community with no access to a vet!! The number of vets in the country doesn't matter, what matters is if there is one close to her and if she has the money for the fee!!


We don't know one way or another now do we?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thank you for your insight into what I am or am not seeing through rosy American glasses JT.  Did you even read the original post since you are obviously just joining in for the sake of arguing? I didn't see you offering up any advice.


Jiskefet is one person you could never (imo) accuse of joining in just for the sake of arguing!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Surly there is an option where she could take the cat to be surrendered in her country or help the cat out the country.


If she is in a remote, rural community, as she may well be, where on earth could she surrender the cat or help it out of the country?? 

I can't imagine there being a cat rescue centre in a place like that! Other than dumping it somewhere outside her village, which would be truly irresponsible. She may have adopted it when it was a stray street cat in the first place.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

auspiciousmind said:


> Jiskefet is one person you could never (imo) accuse of joining in just for the sake of arguing!


Well I just did and it's not the first time I've seen it either.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well I just did and it's not the first time I've seen it either.


Perhaps your confusing a very great love for cats both spiritually and there physical well-being. I've never seen jiskefet arguing for "the sake of it". I have seen strong opinions and beliefs and a great deal of care and love though.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> If she is in a remote, rural community, as she may well be, where on earth could she surrender the cat or help it out of the country??
> 
> I can't imagine there being a cat rescue centre in a place like that! Other than dumping it somewhere outside her village, which would be truly irresponsible. She may have adopted it when it was a stray street cat in the first place.


Oh now let's speculate on whether or not OP lives in a rural area or a city. There was an offer of private help offered. To my knowledge it was never acknowledged.

Weren't you one of the ones wagging a finger at OP and saying drowning wasn't an option and she should go to the vets?

I did post some helpful links. So for those accusing others of being on high horse, you might want to check out the horse you are riding on as well because it's just as high if not higher. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, sorry if I offended you, but I am only pointing out the obvious, that this is a third world country, with a very different culture and very limited resources.

The fact that she has access to internet does not mean she lives in a city. Especially in remote areas, village internet cafes are the one option available to get information across in a cheap and easy way.

I have a friend who works for unicef, she has been stationed in the poorest, most remote parts of the worlds, but she has internet access almost anywhere, nowadays. So that is no reason to assume someone lives in an urban area.

And shouldn't we at least be grateful that someone from a country where pets are generally considered an expendable luxury is at least TRYING to do whatever is within her means to help her cat?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> If she is in a remote, rural community, as she may well be, where on earth could she surrender the cat or help it out of the country??
> 
> I can't imagine there being a cat rescue centre in a place like that! Other than dumping it somewhere outside her village, which would be truly irresponsible. She may have adopted it when it was a stray street cat in the first place.


Yes but surly somewhere in the country there will be a rescue of some sort that could possibly help get things on the way.

I have no idea how to go about exporting from places like this but where theres a will theres a way.

Id contribute to cost if it could happen but wouldn't send any tom dick or harry money you don't know what scammers are about but if something was/could be properly arranged.And sorry in advance if anything iv said is against any forum rules.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh now let's speculate on whether or not OP lives in a rural area or a city. There was an offer of private help offered. To my knowledge it was never acknowledged.
> 
> Weren't you one of the ones wagging a finger at OP and saying drowning wasn't an option and she should go to the vets?
> 
> ...


I never said she should go to the vets... just because I wouldn't agree with drowning the cat does not mean there is a vets nearby.

I said she should bathe the wound with water. Yes, the cat may die, but I would still not agree with drowning it! Death can be natural, you know. It does not have to be controlled by mankind.

Perhaps you would care to check the horse *you *are riding on, considering you have only been here 3 months and have been pretty rude to some long-standing forum members - on more than one thread.....


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes but surly somewhere in the country there will be a rescue of some sort that could possibly help get things on the way.
> 
> I have no idea how to go about exporting from places like this but where theres a will theres a way.
> 
> Id contribute to cost if it could happen but wouldn't send any tom dick or harry money you don't know what scammers are about but if something was/could be properly arranged.And sorry in advance if anything iv said is against any forum rules.


There will be some sort of rescue, that doesn't mean that the OP is near that rescue!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jensha said:


> I've searched for free clinics but they're located at farms a lot more farther from the paid clinics I was talking about.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna think of something for now about it. Worth giving it a try asking here. I really appreciate all your replies.
> 
> I'm going to remove my post now and the gruesome pics.


She obviously doesn't live in a rural area!

So she must live in a town city...

She doesn't say she's poor and homeless she says money's TIGHT!
Tight doesn't mean she shoukdnt be able to afford it...
If it takes a month to save for vet bills..if..

This has been going on week's.as the op said..where ever your from and if she's chose to take this poor cat in...she's chose..not the cat...
So as soon...as soon as it started she should of either come straight here..she's been a member from last September or started saving...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes but surly somewhere in the country there will be a rescue of some sort that could possibly help get things on the way.
> 
> I have no idea how to go about exporting from places like this but where theres a will theres a way.
> 
> Id contribute to cost if it could happen but wouldn't send any tom dick or harry money you don't know what scammers are about but if something was/could be properly arranged.And sorry in advance if anything iv said is against any forum rules.


There certainly will be somewhere in the country.

Only, it is not a country like you and I imagine a country. It is a group of more than seven thousand islands covering one hundred and fifteen thousand miles. With no modern transport, public or otherwise, available in most places. So even if there is some charity on one of the main islands, how would you ever get a cat there from one of the other 7000 islands in this vast area?


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> She obviously doesn't live in a rural area!
> 
> So she must live in a town city...
> 
> ...


You clearly have no understanding then of how many slums are in the cities. In Manila alone the population in the slums vastly outweighs the rest of the city.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

missmaisie said:


> You clearly have no understanding then of how many slums are in the cities. In Manila alone the population in the slums vastly outweighs the rest of the city.


No of course I don't understand...but don't start arguing with me where she lives because no one knows!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> She obviously doesn't live in a rural area!
> 
> So she must live in a town city...
> 
> ...


Why do you think she lives in a city?
Because she has access to internet? Most places do, nowadays, because it is a cheap and easy way to communicate. Organisations like Unicef have internet facilities in the most remote places, and the locals can hitch a lift on the network for an internet cafe.

And like someone else has pointed out before, money being tight has a very different connotation in a country where 70% of the inhabitants do not even have the certainty of one meal every day. So most people will probably not consider money to be tight if they can eat once a day, every day.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> No of course I don't understand...but don't start arguing with me where she lives because no one knows!


But I don't get why you say she 'obviously doesn't live in a rural area'?

Just coz there are no farms nearby doesn't mean she;s a townie, her village might be more remote still, and all about self-subsistence where every family has to grow and eat their own food rather than being supplied by any farm


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Why do you think she lives in a city?
> Because she has access to internet? Most places do, nowadays, because it is a cheap and easy way to communicate. Organisations like Unicef have internet facilities in the most remote places, and the locals can hitch a lift on the network for an internet cafe.
> 
> And like someone else has pointed out before, money being tight has a very different connotation in a country where 70% of the inhabitants do not even have the certainty of one meal every day. So most people will probably not consider money to be tight if they can eat once a day, every day.


Because she said she's not near the farm FREE clinics...

Imagine if she's not in a 'shack' she's on her up to date phone taking and posting pics with it...and is actually an irresponsible animal owner that's left her cat too long!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> But I don't get why you say she 'obviously doesn't live in a rural area'?
> 
> Just coz there are no farms nearby doesn't mean she;s a townie, her village might be more remote still, and all about self-subsistence where every family has to grow and eat their own food rather than being supplied by any farm


If she's near these farms then (she said the FREE clinics ate near the farms) why hasn't she gone


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> If she's near these farms then (she said the FREE clinics ate near the farms) why hasn't she gone


I didn't say she WAS near farms, I said she may still be rural but not near any farms...... our Western idea of rural is probably quite different to hers. Even a farm could be a luxury for some remote villages!

Like most of us on this thread, I don't know how countries like this are set up, but she may still have access to some technology whilst also being extremely poor.


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> Because she said she's not near the farm FREE clinics...
> 
> Imagine if she's not in a 'shack' she's on her up to date phone taking and posting pics with it...and is actually an irresponsible animal owner that's left her cat too long!


As you have said yourself, you do not understand these countries, and you are only further compounding your ignorance by commenting.

Phones and cameras in the Philippines are incredibly cheap. They have cheaper import rates because they're made almost over the road, which means they sell at cheaper rates. That she has a phone, a camera or the internet is neither here nor there, they are considerably cheaper than they are here.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would imagine the majority of farms will not be too far away from the towns, or transport to sell their goods on the market would take far too long. And the highest concentration of people, so also of people owning pets, will also be the towns. So most of the vet services will, logically, be centered around the towns.

The fact that the farm services are too far away would, in my opinion, indicate that she was NOT in the immediate vicinity of a town or the surrounding farms supplying it. If she was, she would have mentioned urban vets, as well....


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

If anyone is interested in a birds eye view of life in the phillipines for the common man - may I suggest watching "toughest place to be a bus driver" a doc on the BBC - for some reason it won't let me post a link here.

"pet owner" is a very loose term in a lot of 3rd world countries - in the above doc u will see many roaming the streets scavenging - so if a king soul wants to feed/look after them they are the lucky ones.

Mobile phones - almost everyone (even in india) living on the street has a mobile - they cost almost nothing and so does connection - i have 1st hand experience of this and is certainly not a sign of any wealth far from it.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Your still all trying to argue about where she lives and her life!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Your still all trying to argue about where she lives and her life!


And you don't?
You are the one stating that you are sure she is just an irresponsible brat who lives in a city with access to a vet


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> And you don't?
> You are the one stating that you are sure she is just an irresponsible brat who lives in a city with access to a vet


If you want to call it arguing fine but don't put words in my texts or twist them!
I was stating facts maybe not about the country but what the ops original posts said...your the one arguing she lives in a 'shack with no means when in fact no one knows where she lives what job she's got why she hasn't took her poor cat to a vet or why she hasn't done anything sooner!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

No matter where you lived here there or anywhere...wouldn't you walk miles through snow rain wind heat to take your cat for help


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

To give you an impression of third world rural areas:
where my friend, who works for Unicef, was stationed, everyone was a farmer, but there wasn't a farm for god knows how many miles. Everyone had their own little patch of land to cater for themselves, and they swapped grains, vegetables and other foods with each other.
The whole community owned one single goat between them, which was only slaughtered on a very special occasion, and then the entire community would have to get enough trading goods together to buy another goat. Money was unknown to them, they payed in cloth, food, woven baskets and the like.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> To give you an impression of third world rural areas:
> where my friend, who works for Unicef, was stationed, everyone was a farmer, but there wasn't a farm for god knows how many miles. Everyone had their own little patch of land to cater for themselves, and they swapped grains, vegetables and other foods with each other.
> The whole community owned one single goat between them, which was only slaughtered on a very special occasion, and then the entire community would have to get enough trading goods together to buy another goat. Money was unknown to them, they payed in cloth, food, woven baskets and the like.


What the hell has that got to do with this thread!
NO ONE knows where she is


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well we still cant help as the op didn't care to come back and let us help.So whats the point in arguing/speculating over the op's life.

The thread is pretty pointless until the op come back.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> To give you an impression of third world rural areas:
> where my friend, who works for Unicef, was stationed, everyone was a farmer, but there wasn't a farm for god knows how many miles. Everyone had their own little patch of land to cater for themselves, and they swapped grains, vegetables and other foods with each other.
> The whole community owned one single goat between them, which was only slaughtered on a very special occasion, and then the entire community would have to get enough trading goods together to buy another goat. Money was unknown to them, they payed in cloth, food, woven baskets and the like.


Least they've all got mobiles and cameras and electric to charge them


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

danniandnala said:


> Your still all trying to argue about where she lives and her life!


Does it not matter? At least nobody's still banging on about the drowning and letting that horse remain dead.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> No matter where you lived here there or anywhere...wouldn't you walk miles through snow rain wind heat to take your cat for help


Miles, yes...

but 30, 50 or 80 miles????
If you can find one on the same island, that is, getting to a vet might well mean a boat trip to another island.....
which you will also have to pay for.

Remember most people in this country are lucky to be able to afford one meal a day....


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Miles, yes...
> 
> but 30, 50 or 80 miles????
> If you can find one on the same island, that is, getting to a vet might well mean a boat trip to another island.....
> ...


Then personally I do think its irresponsible for someone who only has the means to eat one meal a day to take on another life


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> What the hell has that got to do with this thread!
> NO ONE knows where she is


It has to do with you insisting she lives in a city because there are no farms nearby. No farms doesn't necessarily mean no farming, and it doesn't necessarily mean urban.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> It has to do with you insisting she lives in a city because there are no farms nearby. No farms doesn't necessarily mean no farming, and it doesn't necessarily mean urban.


I'll say it again...we don't know where she is


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

[

Remember most people in this country are lucky to be able to afford one meal a day....[/QUOTE]

Agree with this I just spent my last bit of money on the cat raw  that's me skint tlll end of the week.. 'meant in a light hearted mannor'


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

danniandnala said:


> Then personally I do think its irresponsible for someone who only has the means to eat one meal a day to take on another life


Well, if the cat was walking around, scrabbling in the streets as a stray, then having a home, even a very poor one, is better isn't it? I would imagine that the scenario is much different than what we usually do. It's most likely not as if she went to a breeder, or a BYB, or even a shelter and picked out a new kitten, and a carrier, and a little collar, and a pile of toys and a bag of litter and all of that, and then a little while down the road couldn't afford vet care. She probably started feeding a stray and took it in to keep it off the streets and loved and cared for it as best she could. It most likely hunts for food, but has a warm safe bed at night.


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> Then personally I do think its irresponsible for someone who only has the means to eat one meal a day to take on another life


Oh for goodness sake! This cat was probably a stray that has been taken in by this woman and is very likely to be fed with scraps from her dinner!! There is no extra cost in keeping this cat, so she was not being irresponsible!!

It must be so lovely, sitting in your lovely home with your arrogant Western view of the world! I'm sorry but I am furious!! You have NO idea what life is like in the Philippines, or indeed any Third World Country. I suggest you educate yourself and stop spouting ignorant rubbish!!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

missmaisie said:


> Oh for goodness sake! This cat was probably a stray that has been taken in by this woman and is very likely to be fed with scraps from her dinner!! There is no extra cost in keeping this cat, so she was not being irresponsible!!
> 
> It must be so lovely, sitting in your lovely home with your arrogant Western view of the world! I'm sorry but I am furious!! You have NO idea what life is like in the Philippines, or indeed any Third World Country. I suggest you educate yourself and stop spouting ignorant rubbish!!


If that made you feel better to be rude to me...peh I really don't give a toot..

We already no she's not spent any money on the cat don't we now xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Then personally I do think its irresponsible for someone who only has the means to eat one meal a day to take on another life


So she should not feed a cat some scraps but leave it to fend for itself?
In these countries, people do not go to a pet shop and buy a cat.
The common level of pet ownership in most third world countries would compare to my great-auntie leaving the dinner plate with gravy and morsels of food in the garden 'for the strays.' She had given them names, too.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

in fear of repeating myself - "pet ownership" is a very loose term in most if not all 3rd world countries - their are no breeders,kennels or rescues like here where one can pick and choose. There may be a few for the super rich but i never met one - most people take in animals from the street and feed them whatever they eat - so this whole idea of "irresponsible pet owner" does not come into play - the bbc doc i mentioned gives a really good picture of life there which is a million times removed from ours in every sense of the word.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> in fear of repeating myself - "pet ownership" is a very loose term in most if not all 3rd world countries - their are no breeders,kennels or rescues like here where one can pick and choose. There may be a few for the super rich but i never met one - most people take in animals from the street and feed them whatever they eat - so this whole idea of "irresponsible pet owner" does not come into play - the bbc doc i mentioned gives a really good picture of life there which is a million times removed from ours in every sense of the word.


There was no need to repeat yourself the last 2 posts have been the same xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> What the hell has that got to do with this thread!
> NO ONE knows where she is


Well, you obviously do.....



danniandnala said:


> She obviously doesn't live in a rural area!
> 
> So she must live in a town city...


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Well, you obviously do.....


Alright alright nobody but me xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I find I repeat myself when it is clear someone isn't listening or processing what I've said. It might not work, but I hope that the repetition finally helps to make something stick.


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

I feel like we've all been repeating ourselves in defence of this lady, yet it has fallen on ignorant ears. No wonder our world is going to pot.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> I find I repeat myself when it is clear someone isn't listening or processing what I've said. It might not work, but I hope that the repetition finally helps to make something stick.


I think the last 150 posts are people repeating yourselfs were all wishing something sticks...thing is wishes don't come true xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

missmaisie said:


> I feel like we've all been repeating ourselves in defence of this lady, yet it has fallen on ignorant ears. No wonder our world is going to pot.


I have to agree - we in the west are known for our arm chair opinions and advise with no true understanding of how other people live - i know it must be hard for people here who have never lived in these countries to appreciate that but by constantly defaming how they do things does not help insidentally they too - and by they i mean anyone not living in the west have opinons on the way we do things too and not always favourable!

so bottom line - live and let live - accept even if you don't agree - like many on this thread who defend this countries customs i don't agree but wholeheartedly support as most of the time they are doing the best they can to survive - not prosper as many of us aim to do.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Blimey is this still going round in circles :lol:


----------

